# How is CM for GB doing?



## ChaosX (Jun 7, 2011)

So...I had CM on my phone early on, but stepped away from CM for a while. I loved the ROM, but needed better battery life, due to being out in the field, away from a power source for extended periods. I'd like to come back to CM, but I'm wondering...how is battery life these days? Also...how do these "nightlies" work? If I download the latest one, and install it, do I need to do the previous ones too?


----------



## DataX (Jun 24, 2011)

I actually moved away from CM7/GB for the same reason, even with a LV underclock and auto-disabling mobile data, I was struggling to get over 12h of battery life.

I would assume things are pretty much the same, since official CM7 (Froyo) nightlies have stopped for the last couple weeks (I think due to the kernel.org incident) as well as Rev's CM7GB builds.

I guess we'll just have to be patient for the time being.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Most 2nd-init roms are short on battery life unless you have an extended life battery. I'm getting 20 hours out of miui with the latest release though. If you guys are looking for battery life check out mobile sensei roms and apex based off stock 602. They are putting out excellent battery life. I'm around a charger just about all the time so I choose cm7 and miui for the customizations.


----------



## -Jeff- (Aug 10, 2011)

Actually I get about 12 to 15 hours out of cm7gb these days with moderate use. I've never used the froyo based CM but its gotten a lot better.


----------



## dizz (Aug 29, 2011)

I can get about 8 to 10 hours out if mine with moderate use using juice defender...i do wish it was better but I have access to a charger most of the time so its definitely bearable


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

iv been using cm4dx gb(revs builds) and my battery life has gotten alot better...i would atleast give his a try...iv been loving it.


----------



## ChaosX (Jun 7, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> Most 2nd-init roms are short on battery life unless you have an extended life battery. I'm getting 20 hours out of miui with the latest release though. If you guys are looking for battery life check out mobile sensei roms and apex based off stock 602. They are putting out excellent battery life. I'm around a charger just about all the time so I choose cm7 and miui for the customizations.


Yep...been running Apex RC3 for a while now. It's a great ROM. Fast, with much battery life.  Been thinking of switching to Vortex Alpha, and giving it a try too. May have to try Rev's CM4GB soon as well, since several say the battery life is better on it.


----------



## TankRizzo (Aug 16, 2011)

ChaosX said:


> Yep...been running Apex RC3 for a while now. It's a great ROM. Fast, with much battery life. Been thinking of switching to Vortex Alpha, and giving it a try too. May have to try Rev's CM4GB soon as well, since several say the battery life is better on it.


I went from Apex RC3 to Vortex...if battery life is what you want, I'd recommend Vortex; been having great results with it.


----------



## redsox 98 (Jun 6, 2011)

Every phone reacts different to a Rom. You need to try whichever roms you are looking at out. The best battery life I ever seen on my phone was with miui. I could easily get 16 hours out of my phone with mod to heavy use. I don't see any battery difference between cm7 froyo or GB. But like I said every phone reacts differently.


----------



## redsox 98 (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry kind of got of track there. Cm7GB is extremely stable on my phone. Probably more stable than when I ran it on the froyo system.


----------

